
1000s of times every month,we give governments information about Apple customers - patrickg_zill
from<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wikileaks.org&#x2F;podesta-emails&#x2F;emailid&#x2F;30593<p>I wanted to reach out to say thanks for the principled and nuanced stance the Secretary [Hillary Clinton] took last night on encryption and the tech sector. Leadership at Apple certainly noticed and I am sure that is true though out the Valley.<p>Please know that Apple will continue its work with law enforcement. We share law enforcement&#x27;s concerns about the threat to citizens and we work closely with authorities to comply with legal requests for data that have helped solve complex crimes. Thousands of times every month, we give governments information about Apple customers and devices, in response to warrants and other forms of legal process. We have a team that responds to those requests 24 hours a day. Strong encryption does not eliminate Apple’s ability to give law enforcement meta-data or any of a number of other very useful categories of data.
======
patrickg_zill
FYI Lisa Jackson's page at Apple: [http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/lisa-
jackson.html](http://www.apple.com/pr/bios/lisa-jackson.html)

Apparently a board member of Clinton Foundation? Not sure how current that
info is.

